# Sunlight Supply Tek 4x54W T5HO Question



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone familiar with the Sunlight Supply Tek 4x54W T5HO fixture seen here http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/s...Light+4+Bulb+T5+Fixture+(48+Inch,+4x54W).html

Any idea what kind of lighting this would provide for a 90 gallon tank (48x18x24)?


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Too much light. You can use the two outside bulbs all the time for good intensity and spread, and leave the middle two off or use them as a short burst in the middle of the day. Good fixtures with good reflectors. Only Gieseman fixtures really best Tek fixtures. Teks are worth the money IMO.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

so you think too much light? I'm trying to find a good fixture that will get me to the high end medium and high light


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

That'll get you med-high and high light. I'd say get it, but resist the urge to use all four bulbs unless it's just for the burst.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

the other part of me kinda sees a waste if not using all 4 you know? I would love a 2 light fixture that would give the same output, but I have yet to come across anything you can get for a decent price in Canada


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Gafi said:


> the other part of me kinda sees a waste if not using all 4 you know? I would love a 2 light fixture that would give the same output, but I have yet to come across anything you can get for a decent price in Canada


Tek makes a 2x54 fixture also.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

I have yet to see this in Canada


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I have that fixture on my both 75g and my 90g tanks. I absolutely love it. But I do love having these tanks with high light.

Both tanks are currently running 12 hour photoperiods. The 90g tank has a burst (using all 4 bulbs) of 5 hours during the day. The 75g tank currently has a 1 hour burst, but I'll be increasing that soon. I used to run the 75g with a 7 hour burst with excellent results.

If you're going to use that much lighting, be prepared to use high amounts of pressurized CO2 and dose EI ferts. Also understand that you cannot start the tank out with that much lighting. It's something you work up to. I start the tanks only on 2 bulbs to get through the first couple of months which is when the tanks are more prone to algae. And I do get algae. I just fight it back. At some point, the tanks change; they become more mature, and then they are less prone to algae. If you get to this point successfully, you can now begin to increase the light. Increase the burst 1-2 hours a day every week or two, watching the plants and tank very carefully. As long as the tank has indeed matured and you have it stuffed full of fast growing light loving plants, then you can do this successfully. Just be sure it's really what you want.

Another advantage to running a 4x54w TEK fixture, even if you only run 2 bulbs at a time, is you can split which bank of bulbs are running each day. So when I ran my fixtures on my tanks without the bursts, I would run 6 hours on one bank of bulbs and then switch to run 6 hours on the other bank of bulbs. That way my lights lasted longer than if I ran all 12 hours on the same bulbs (although, I suppose I could swap out the bulbs to achieve the same thing). I also thought it helped to guard against problems with shading. If one bank of bulbs caused a shadow in one area, that shadow moved when burning the other bank of bulbs. That way no single area was shaded the entire day.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Complexity said:


> I have that fixture on my both 75g and my 90g tanks. I absolutely love it. But I do love having these tanks with high light.
> 
> Both tanks are currently running 12 hour photoperiods. The 90g tank has a burst (using all 4 bulbs) of 5 hours during the day. The 75g tank currently has a 1 hour burst, but I'll be increasing that soon. I used to run the 75g with a 7 hour burst with excellent results.
> 
> ...


Well I do have a GLA Regulator and a 20lb CO2 tank coming my way haha So perhaps this is an option for me...the fixture is priced relatively well in Canada, minus the bulbs of course


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds like a nice start for a CO2 system. Did you get dry ferts while you were at it? You'll need them.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Complexity said:


> Sounds like a nice start for a CO2 system. Did you get dry ferts while you were at it? You'll need them.


Yep got them from AquariumFertilizer.com....I EI dosed and CO2 injected my 36 gallon bowfront before I had to move and tear it down, although it was a paintball method, not as good as the GLA regulator


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds like you're good to go. You have all the elements in place to handle the lighting: high levels of CO2, EI ferts, and lots of plant mass.

Just make sure you start up with a lot of fast growing stems to get you through the first few months of the algae phase of being a new tank, and then you'll be home free. Keep the lights lower during this period. After your tank matures (and you'll know when that happens), you can slowly start increasing your lighting if you want.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Gafi said:


> the other part of me kinda sees a waste if not using all 4 you know? I would love a 2 light fixture that would give the same output, but I have yet to come across anything you can get for a decent price in Canada


I thought the same way and only got a 2 bulb fixture. It was all I needed, but then I wanted more.... I just picked up the 6 bulb Tek for my 48x18x18. It's always nice to have options. Get the 4.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have one on my 72g I run two bulbs 9 hours a day with lots of ferts and co2 its a great light. But make sure the fans are on 24/7 or they will go out faster from being turned on and off everyday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> But make sure the fans are on 24/7 or they will go out faster from being turned on and off everyday


Fans? Are we talking about the same fixture? TEK T5HO fixtures do not have fans. Further, I've ran one of my fixtures for 5 years and another one for 3.5 years inside of canopies without any kind of fans. Neither fixture has gone out and I finally replaced the (still working) old bulbs just a month or two ago.

Maybe different bulbs have more problems? I've only used Giesemann bulbs on my TEKs.


----------



## blkg35 (Aug 22, 2010)

Complexity said:


> Fans? Are we talking about the same fixture? TEK T5HO fixtures do not have fans. Further, I've ran one of my fixtures for 5 years and another one for 3.5 years inside of canopies without any kind of fans. Neither fixture has gone out and I finally replaced the (still working) old bulbs just a month or two ago.
> 
> Maybe different bulbs have more problems? I've only used Giesemann bulbs on my TEKs.


The new Tek Elite t5ho fixtures have fans and acrylic shield. 
I have the 48" model sitting in my closet...


----------



## ocellatus (Dec 18, 2011)

I have this fixture as well. Good quality build and good reflectors. The 2 power cords give you 
options for burst and light spread (as 1 switch runs the outside bank) which as noted is very handy.

A very good value IMO.

O


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

blkg35 said:


> The new Tek Elite t5ho fixtures have fans and acrylic shield.
> I have the 48" model sitting in my closet...


Ah, well, then I'm behind the times! I guess that's what happens when you buy good stuff. It lasts and lasts and lasts... :hihi:

So why is your fixture sitting in a closet? You need to get it setup on a tank!


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Interesting....well perhaps I will just go with the 4 bulb fixture and eventually build up to a light burst during the day.....does anyone know if this fixture requires 4 bulbs to work....will it light up 3 bulbs if 3 bulbs are installed?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I finally just received this exact fixture today after months of going back and forth between the Tek and ATI fixture and decided this would be a good fit and save me about $400 going this route. I will be using this on my 90gal. and I put 1 Geismann Midday, 1 Geismann Aquaflora, 1 ATI blue special, and 1 ATI purple plus. This fixture is like looking into the sun compared to the old power compacts that I have on the tank now. I'm not sure on the photo period that I will be using yet as it will be a week before I get this on the tank. So as far as I can tell this is a really nice fixture with some very nice reflectors and puts out a ton of light.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

antbug said:


> I thought the same way and only got a 2 bulb fixture. It was all I needed, but then I wanted more.... I just picked up the 6 bulb Tek for my 48x18x18. It's always nice to have options. Get the 4.


+1

I have the 6-bulb 48" fixture. The only fixture that is in the same class is CoraVie with LEDs and individual cords for every 2 bulbs, fans, and LEDs.


----------



## blkg35 (Aug 22, 2010)

Complexity said:


> Ah, well, then I'm behind the times! I guess that's what happens when you buy good stuff. It lasts and lasts and lasts... :hihi:
> 
> So why is your fixture sitting in a closet? You need to get it setup on a tank!


I'm going to try LED's now....:icon_mrgr


----------



## jgb77 (Dec 13, 2006)

Gafi said:


> .....does anyone know if this fixture requires 4 bulbs to work....will it light up 3 bulbs if 3 bulbs are installed?


It will not light up the other bulb in the bank if one is missing. So you cannot run just three bulbs in them. It's either 2 or 4 at a time.

John


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

jgb77 said:


> It will not light up the other bulb in the bank if one is missing. So you cannot run just three bulbs in them. It's either 2 or 4 at a time.
> 
> John


This is false I have one, im currently running one bulb but I normally run 3 but I ran out of co2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgb77 (Dec 13, 2006)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> This is false I have one, im currently running one bulb but I normally run 3 but I ran out of co2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm. Is the bulb missing entirely, or is it burned out?
When I remove a bulb from mine, the other bulb will not light up. I never had a bulb burn out out though, so maybe that's what's going on?

The only other thing that I can think of is that my Tek is older and uses Advance programmed start ballasts. I know Sunlight Supply changed over to a cheaper ballast at some point and maybe that has something to do with it.

I'm interested to hear the answer to this.
Thanks,
John


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mine is the sun system tek-light elite t5 I have 1 bulb in it only no burnt out ones it works great I have had a lot of different combination I can run 1,2,3 or 4 bulbs without any issues. 

On a side note my fans started acting up and vibrating again it seems I have to replace the fans every 8 months but the are only 10 a piece so it's not a big deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Get the 4 bulb. You can always suspend the fixture and raise/lower it to your liking depending on what type of intensity you want down below. These lights come with screw holes where you can purchase a separate wire suspension kit for. Or you can do like I did and get some of these hanging bolts for cheap at Home depot:


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

jgb77 said:


> Hmmm. Is the bulb missing entirely, or is it burned out?
> When I remove a bulb from mine, the other bulb will not light up. I never had a bulb burn out out though, so maybe that's what's going on?
> 
> The only other thing that I can think of is that my Tek is older and uses Advance programmed start ballasts. I know Sunlight Supply changed over to a cheaper ballast at some point and maybe that has something to do with it.
> ...


I tested mine before I hung it and it lights up with only one bulb in. I tried in all 6 slots and they all work with only one bulb in the fixture. My light is only 6 months old though, so I must have the "newer" ballast.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

When did they do the newer ballast I bought mine second hand a year ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

jcgd said:


> Too much light. You can use the two outside bulbs all the time for good intensity and spread, and leave the middle two off or use them as a short burst in the middle of the day. Good fixtures with good reflectors. Only Gieseman fixtures really best Tek fixtures. Teks are worth the money IMO.


it will be perfect. i have the 4 bulb on my 29 gallon.
but its all how u mount it. i have mine suspended 10 inches over my tank.. i use all 4 bulbs for 9 hours per day

Complexity has a 4 bulb sitting ontop of her 90 gallon and her's runs 12 hours per day her tank looks great


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> Complexity has a 4 bulb sitting ontop of her 90 gallon and her's runs 12 hours per day her tank looks great


The 12 hours is broken down to 3.5 hours with 2 bulbs, then 5 hours with 4 bulbs, then another 3.5 hours with 2 bulbs. But this is something you work up to. I started out with just a 1 hour burst with the 4 bulbs. That's all I'm using on my 75g right now. It's not ready for a longer burst. This is one thing I really like about this fixture. You can modify the lighting to fit your needs.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

also mine is hung by 50 lb test fishing line from my ceiling. much less noticeable than a stand and metal wires.. this is my preference thouigh


----------



## jgb77 (Dec 13, 2006)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> When did they do the newer ballast I bought mine second hand a year ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More than a few years. Mine was manufactured in 2008 and it has the advance/Universal ballast. They switched to a workhorse ballast after that to cut costs.

I don't know what ballast they use now though.

John


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Complexity said:


> I've only used Giesemann bulbs on my TEKs.


Same here, i've used the same Tek T5HO Sunlight Supply Light Fixture with Giesemann bulbs since '07 still going strong with zero problems.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Giesemann are good bulbs
Id also reccommend wavepoint, ge startcoat, and ATI bulbs

A good mixing of bulbs helps give the tank a natural coloring and fish stand out more.
If only i had a good camera to show u!


----------

